

Ask HN: What do you think of the Give Me My Data application for Facebook? - tokenadult

Now that several HN participants are announcing that they are quitting Facebook, I wonder what each of you think about the Give Me My Data application of Facebook, which allows Facebook users to download their data from Facebook. I learned about the program in the New York Times yesterday, and have been using it to archive my list of 610 links submitted to Facebook.<p>Usually a lot of the links I submit to Facebook are the links I see here on HN or directly in the computer industry press about dodgy aspects of online security on Facebook. One old friend of mine teases me about worrying about Facebook, pointing out that ANYTHING I put online is subject to being searched up. Yesterday, when I linked to Give Me My Data, he replied, "Should be called "Give Him All Your Data," suggesting that he and I were going to have a role reversal about who was more worried about online privacy with regard to that application. What do you think?
======
tokenadult
P.S. The thread on HN mentioning the New York Times article

[http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/01/facebook-
app-...](http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/01/facebook-app-brings-
back-data/)

was posted yesterday, to upvotes but no comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1311387>

